# Automount (ivman) funktioniert nicht mehr richtig

## DarkSpir

Hi Leute,

seit Kurzem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich keine CDs mehr mounten kann. USB-Sticks scheinen noch zu funktionieren, aber sobald ich die Schublade vom CD-Rom zumache, passiert nix mehr. Ich setze ivman-0.6.14, hal-0.5.11-r1 und udev-128 ein.

Hat jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte?

----------

## Tariella

Hm, bei mir funktioniert ivman auch nicht mehr richtig. Das letzte Update dafür ist ja schon eine ganze Weile her (Anfang 2007 und momentaner Entwickler ist ?????).

Ich bin dann dazu übergegangen Medien mittels udev-rules zu mounten. Das ist aber keine sehr elegante Lösung.   :Embarassed: 

Vor kurzem bin ich dann auf halevt gestossen. Das ist eine Weiterentwicklung zu ivman und hat auch einen halevt-mount teil der das automatische mounten übernehmen kann.

Getestet habe ich es noch nicht, da es kein ebuild dafür gibt. Ich werde aber bei Gelegenheit versuchen eines zu machen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es eine echte Lücke, dass es momentan keine funktionierende desktopunabhängige Lösung zum automatischen mounten gibt. Der Nachfolger von ivman müsste eigentlich in portage sein. 

Immerhin gibt es Leute, die nicht gnome/kde verwenden oder auch mal das DE wechseln. So eine Lösung gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht in das DE sondern einen Level tiefer.

----------

## rc

Hi,

bin ebenfalls auf ein ähnliches Problem gestossen, nur das hier CDs/DVDs gemountet werden können, jedoch keine USB-Sticks.

Ein Downgrade auf udev-124-r1 und hal-0.5.9.1-r3 hat das Problem erstmal temporär behoben.

Das Problem liegt igrendwo in dem Dunstkreis um udev und hal.

Hier kriegt ivman anscheinend nicht mehr die nötigen Events gemeldet, die mitteilen, dass ein Device "mountable" ist.

Um das genauer zu Diagnostizieren kann man in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml die Debug-Option setzen.

Dann sieht man auch, was alles an ivman gesendet wird.

Gruß

rc

----------

## Tariella

Ich denke das Problem liegt darin, dass ivman nicht an die neuesten udev/hal versionen angepasst wurde. Einige Events haben sich sicherlich verändert.

Auch wenn ich die genaue Fehlerquelle finden kann wird mir das vermutlich kaum weiterhelfen.   :Sad: 

----------

## DarkSpir

Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher, ob es wirklich an ivman liegt. Ich habe ihn mal verbose gemacht und als nicht-daemon manuell gestartet. Wenn ich einen Stick einstöpsele, kriegt er Events (und mountet auch), wenn ich ne CD einpacke, kriegt er keine Events. Ein lshal -t liefert mir (ob cd eingelegt oder nicht) nur acpi-Devices. Sobald ich einen USB-Stick reinpacke, zeigt mir lshal das USB-Gerät an.

Der "Fehler" oder vielmehr das Problem liegt also am hald oder warscheinlich schon am udev, denn udevadm monitor zeigt mir an, ob ein USB-Gerät eingesteckt wurde oder abgetrennt wurde. Aber beim Öffnen und Schließen des CD-Laufwerks ob mit oder ohne Datenträger tut sich gar nix.

Jetzt ist halt die Frage, wie was zusammenhängt. Ich vermute mal udev meldet an hal und der an ivman. Also liegt das Problem wohl bei udev.

Was machen wir jetzt mit der Information? *verlegengrins*

----------

## firefly

normalerweise polled hal alle 2 sekunden das cdrom laufwerk ob sich was verändert hat.

gibt mal die ausgabe von 

```
ps ax |grep hal
```

----------

## DarkSpir

Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl:

nanobox ~ # ps ax | grep hal

 5651 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

 5652 ?        S      0:00 hald-runner

 5696 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-cpufreq

 5697 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpid socket /var/run/acpid.socket

 8051 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto hal

----------

## ChrisJumper

OT:

Braucht man ivman überhaupt noch für solche Dinge? Irgendwie hab ich so im kopf das da irgendwas mal ersetzt wurde evtl. war das aber hot- und coldplug, durch ivman/udev(+hal).

Ich hab das nicht mehr installiert, nur noch udev und hal installiert. Kein hotplug, coldplug oder ivman...

Obwohl ich an diesem Rechner auch kein automount nutze....

----------

## Tariella

Soweit ich weiss wurden hotplug und coldplug mit udev obsolet.

----------

## DarkSpir

Was man mit hotplug alles machen kann, hab ich auch erst festgestellt, als ich nach meinem ivman-Problem gegoogelt habe und dabei auf Scripts gestoßen bin, die per hotplug ein "Automount" nachgebildet haben.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut, auf keinem Rechner habe ich ivman installiert....

```
# eix ivman

* sys-apps/ivman

     Available versions:  0.6.12 0.6.13 0.6.14 {debug}

     Homepage:            http://ivman.sf.net

     Description:         Daemon to mount/unmount devices, based on info from HAL

```

Dafür aber hotplug. Wenn eine andere Anwendung nicht auf ivman angewiesen ist, kannst du mal versuchen diese zu deinstallieren und dafür hotplug verwenden..? Eine garantie das das dein Problem löst, ist es allerdings nicht.

```
 # eix hotplug

[I] sys-apps/hotplug

     Available versions:  20040923-r1 20040923-r2

     Installed versions:  20040923-r2(00:57:10 17.11.2006)

     Homepage:            http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

     Description:         USB and PCI hotplug scripts

[I] sys-apps/hotplug-base

     Available versions:  20040401

     Installed versions:  20040401(00:16:35 02.02.2007)

     Homepage:            http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Base Hotplug framework

Found 2 matches.

```

Bezüglich hotplug und udev, ich habe von sys-fs/udev die unstable Version  125-r2 installiert. Evt. macht udev, hotplug obsolet, aber sie schließen sich wohl nicht gegenseitig aus.

Ich mache jetzt mal ein update auf udev-128 und schaue nach obs dann immer noch funktioniert ;)

Edit: Nach dem Upgrede konnte ich über Gnome auch keine Cds mehr mounten. Nach einem Downgrade ging es wieder. Ich habe jetzt nicht ausprobiert ob das schon mit Version 127 wieder funktioniert hätte. Sondern bin wieder auf Version 125-r2 Zurückgesprungen.

Aber mit der Information lässt sich vielleicht ein schon bekannter Bug in udev oder gnome-vfs finden....

----------

## DarkSpir

Wenn ich udev aus der package.keywords raus nehme, installiert er mir 124-r1 als letztes Stable für amd64. Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr, warum ich udev mit keyword im System habe. Danke für den Tipp, ich nehm das Keyword mal raus und probier, was dann nicht mehr funktioniert.  :Wink: 

Ah, ich erinner mich wieder, ich hatte cryptsetup in der package.keywords, weil ich lukscrypt mit einem bestimmten cypher benutzen wollte, der erst mit der neuesten (=unstable) Version unterstützt wurde. Das hat damals den neuesten udev in der Abhängigkeit gehabt. Gut, da er mir jetzt nicht das Downgrade geblockt hat, als ich auf die stabile udev zurück bin, wird mein Problem damit wohl zu lösen sein.

----------

